

ModelQ is a code generator for creating Golang codes to access RDBMS - mijia
https://github.com/mijia/modelq

======
chrisfarms
I experimented with a similar idea a couple of years ago for pre-generating
structs from postgres[1]

Abandoned it pretty quickly though as I didn't find it idiomatic enough, and
found the extra compile step rather annoying.

[1] [https://bitbucket.org/pkg/pqm](https://bitbucket.org/pkg/pqm)

------
jbergens
I think you should decide if you're aiming for a micro-ORM or a full ORM and
explain that in the readme. A full ORM will probably need a lot of features
and take a lot of time to develop and stabilize. You can also look at Jooq
(not open source) and see if that is what you want to develop.

~~~
mijia
I don't want the full ORM, especially don't want to mess around the relation
parts. Just want a simple "ORM" tool generating model codes to access the
database without the go reflection and taking advantage of the Go compiler.

Thank you very much for the advice though, :)

------
jaytaylor
This line of django-esque query system seems like it could mature into a
useful ORM and find it's place in Go Land. There is still quite a ways to go,
though.

------
ExpiredLink
a.k.a. 'ORM'.

